# brachypelma abopilosum life span



## mobster (Aug 12, 2010)

ive seen on care sheets that the life span for female  brachypelma abopilosum is 3-10 years, and for males are shorter. how short is the lifespan of males as per your experience?


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Aug 12, 2010)

Brachy's are noted for long life spans; I've had a mature female (WC) for about 8 years now, and have a mature male that is 1 year past his maturing molt. He still eats on occasion.


----------



## Anubis77 (Aug 12, 2010)

3-10 years for a female? I have a 2 inch, 4 year old unsexed B. albopilosum. 15-30 years is a bit more realistic to me, unless you're putting TGH in their crickets.


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Aug 12, 2010)

Anubis77 said:


> 3-10 years for a female? I have a 2 inch, 4 year old unsexed B. albopilosum. 15-30 years is a bit more realistic to me, unless you're putting TGH in their crickets.


Yes, 30+ would not surprise me.


----------



## BorisTheSpider (Aug 12, 2010)

It's funny how long they take to mature and how long they can live . Everyone that I've ever owned ( especially the one I have now ) have all been very active and fantastic eaters . You would think that they would grow like weeds and not redwoods .


----------



## mobster (Aug 12, 2010)

someone told me that a lifespan of male B albo is about  year from the date of his maturity.
is this true?


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Aug 12, 2010)

Well lifespan would be the whole life from sling to death and not just maturity to death.


----------



## spiderworld (Aug 12, 2010)

mobster said:


> someone told me that a lifespan of male B albo is about  year from the date of his maturity.
> is this true?


It all depends on how the t's are kept! as far as temp & humidaty goes!
But avarage life on  B Albo female 15 years! males normally mature at about 2 years then live about 10 months there after! 

Sweet! hope that helps!


----------



## spiderworld (Aug 12, 2010)

mobster said:


> ive seen on care sheets that the life span for female  brachypelma abopilosum is 3-10 years, and for males are shorter. how short is the lifespan of males as per your experience?


This might have been refuring to B albo ib genaral! males<---3-10---> female


----------



## Mack&Cass (Aug 12, 2010)

Our male matured in two years and he died when he was 9 months and 2 days postultimate. 

Cass


----------



## spiderworld (Aug 12, 2010)

Mack&Cass said:


> Our male matured in two years and he died when he was 9 months and 2 days postultimate.
> 
> Cass


In other words my post is apot on!

Thanx for confirming that!

Sweet! take care!


----------



## mobster (Aug 12, 2010)

thanks for the inputs


----------



## spiderworld (Aug 12, 2010)

mobster said:


> thanks for the inputs


Cool! no probs!

Hope they help!

Take care

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## sharpfang (Aug 12, 2010)

*Curly Q's:*



BorisTheSpider said:


> Everyone that I've ever owned ( especially the one I have now ) have all been very active and fantastic eaters . You would think that they would grow like weeds and not redwoods .


Straight A's:

Well, they do Not grow quite as fast as Weeds *chuckle* but are widely agreed upon to be the quickest Brachy to maturity, along w/ Vagens....

I just acquired some healthy slings from ''Snakefox'' *smile* and will track their growth....like Redwood rings *wink*.

- Jason [this blurt is via nintendo DSi]


----------



## Hentzi (Aug 12, 2010)

Got a Angustum here I've had as a sling and that is growing like a weed


----------



## sharpfang (Aug 18, 2010)

*Just Add H2O & Light*



Hentzi said:


> Got a Angustum here I've had as a sling and that is growing like a weed


Maybe it likes the Soil it is on......


----------

